# It's nice to have a place to b!tch



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

about things like Santa Ana winds and 70 degree temperatures in February without hearing a load of crap from east coasters who are buried under 18 feet of snow. BTW, I know southern California's south border is the US/Mexico border, where does SC start in the north? Northern Ventura County?


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

*San Diego/Orange County line...*

The further south you live the further south it seems to be.

(though probably, I submit, Santa Barbera/San luis Obispo County)


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

*Yeah*



HAL9000 said:


> The further south you live the further south it seems to be.
> 
> (though probably, I submit, Santa Barbera/San luis Obispo County)


Unfortunately for those folks between the Ventura/Santa Barbara County line and southern Monterey County, most (including this site) divide the state up into north and south, forgetting that Central California is bigger than most state east of the Mississippi.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*Year 'Round Ridin'*

Southern California stops about where folks start talking about how happy they aren’t there, whether they are north of SoCal or off in any other direction… Sometimes I’m even inclined to agree with them. 
Tooooo many people. SoCal is a great place but for the Southern Californians. (Full disclosure: Born and raised here. Ambiguity intentional).


----------

